# Intel Core 2 quad q9550 Overclocking Heat Question



## Tatz (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello, I've overclocked my q9550 from 2,83 Ghz to 3,4 Ghz. I bought a New Cooler >> ::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::
The Temperature is about 68-71 degrees celsius When running Prime95 Torture Test, Idle it's about 45-50. Under 75 should be okay according to Intel. But I read about people getting about 35-45 degrees at Max with an Aftermarket cooler. The room temperature is pretty low. I couldn't find a picture of the computer case. What do you guys think of the temperature im getting ?

FSB Frequency - 400
PCIE Frequency - 100
FSB Strap To North Birdge - 400
Dram Frequency - DDR2-800
Dram Timing 5-5-5-18
CPU Voltage - 1.22500
FSB Termination Voltage - 1.4
Memory Voltage - 2.0
North Bridge Voltage - 1.4
South Bridge Voltage - Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Disabled
CPU Ratio - 8.5
C1E Support - Disabled
Max CPUID - Disabled
Intel Speedstep - Disable


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

those temps are far too high.

You should not be going over 60 degrees c at full load with a core 2 duo or core 2 quad. 72.2 degrees c is the tcase that is not the max temp you do not want to go anywhere near 72 degrees.

did you clean of the old thermal paste, apply new paste before attaching the new cooler? and is it attached properly?

what are your full specs including make and model of power supply?

your idle temps should be at worst 42 degrees and at best mid to low 30s especially with that zalman.


----------



## Tatz (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes I did clean off the old Thermal paste and apply a new layer that i got with the Zalman cooler. It is attached as it should. There are several vids on youtube to confirm that i did it as it should. 
Specs are
Intel core 2 quad q9550 normal 2,83 oc to 3,4
Nvidia gtx 560ti
Kingston DDR2 800Mhz 4 gig
Bought a new PSU at the same time as i bought the Cooler.
Chieftec CFT-750-14CS (750w)
Windows 7 32 bit. I know i should change to 64 bit so that windows will use all my ram but im too lazy.
ASUS P5QL pro motherboard.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Agreed those temps are too high. I'm not a fan of Zalman coolers anymore, since seeing a video on how inadequate the one cooler was. I have since switched over to Cooler Master for my overclocked rig. Maybe you could lower the voltage to the CPU just before it BSOD's. I had that same motherboard and worked well at overclocking, but it all depends on the CPU as no two CPU's overclock the same.


----------



## Tatz (Nov 21, 2011)

I could try to lower the Voltage, And run prime95 again to see if it's stable with lower Voltage. 3,4 Ghz is a mild overclock to a q9550. There are people clocking to over 4 ghz. Normal OC is 3,4-3,8. Both SpeedFan and Core Temp programs tells me 42 degrees C when idle. But when I check the Temp in BIOS it's just over 30 degrees. Btw it's the Core0 that im talking about since that one is the hottest. My cores are 42-34-38-33 degrees atm. (idle)


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I found that CoreTemp did not read my temperatures correctly and in the process I thought my CPU was overheating. Found out that to get an accurate reading in relation to the BIOS, I have to adjust the setting to read -10 on CoreTemps settings. The BIOS is always the most accurate for temp and voltages. I had a E2160 that I took from 1,80ghz to 2,70ghz using a Zalman CNPS7000C Al-Cu Cooler, but the E2160 is known for good overclocking.


----------



## Tatz (Nov 21, 2011)

I lowered the FSB voltage and northbus V to 1.3 and the CPU V to ~1.21. If it runs stable for about 18 hours I will drop some more. The CPU is now at 63-64 degrees C when Torture testing in prime95


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your cheiftec power supply is a suspect. They are not very good power supplies and they dont like running overclocked systems.

I would not use one to prop up some books on a shelf never mind power a pc


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing or not that PSU should be replaced with a good quality unit.

Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO750W (P1-750S-NLB9) 750W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Wow do I agree I had some really bad experiences with those Chieftec psu's a few years ago and I would get that right out of there.


----------



## Tatz (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice to hear that my New PSU is a bad quality crap PSU. It cost almost a 100 € so buying a new one is not an option. Im just going to continue on. I did get a better temp now when i lowered the V cores but still not good enough. My old PSU was a bad quality one. They even took it off the shelves in Sweden.. So i thought I could use a new one. And now hear that it's crappy PSU too. I have to do some reserch next time i buy a new PSU.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Actually the Chieftec is probably worse than the old one. It's the worst quality Psu I have ever seen and there is no way it could ever come close to even 550 watts "downhill with a tail wind." You are risking your whole system to live with that.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

its never been a good make of psu. Good makes dont come cheap and 100 euros for a psu is cheap and I agree with Rich-M cheiftec is worse than the old one.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tatz said:


> Nice to hear that my New PSU is a bad quality crap PSU. It cost almost a 100 € so buying a new one is not an option. Im just going to continue on.


"Continuing on" with that PSU will only damage other components and the GPU is the most susceptible. Replace the PSU now or replace the PSU-GPU-possibly the Mobo later.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Tatz (Nov 21, 2011)

Hmm, I put 2 extra Fans in my case so the Heat is no longer a threat as I wont go over 58 degrees C at full load. I know that the PSU should be changed but my financial situation I cannot afford to go buy another for 100-150 €. I know there's a risk that it will damage my other components over time but I really can't do anything about it atm. The only component im going to use 1 year from now is the GPU.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

If you want to use that GPU in a year I would remove it right now from the pc as the whole system will not likely survive a year. You would be better of turning the system off and waiting until you can afford a new cpu.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

its your choice at the end of the day but I ask you this.

Spend 130 euros now on a decent psu or spend 1000 euros on a new system what would you choose?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

As bad as the PSU is I honestly think the heat sink just wasn't seated correctly. So many times have I seen people think they put it on fully but when taken off reveals that only half of the thermal compound is actually touching the heat sink or they had way too much thermal compound. My suggestion would be just to try and reseat the heatsink again and reapply new thermal compound. However PSU could be the culprit or improper seating or both.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Tatz said:


> Nice to hear that my New PSU is a bad quality crap PSU. It cost almost a 100 € so buying a new one is not an option. Im just going to continue on. I did get a better temp now when i lowered the V cores but still not good enough. My old PSU was a bad quality one. They even took it off the shelves in Sweden.. So i thought I could use a new one. And now hear that it's crappy PSU too. I have to do some reserch next time i buy a new PSU.


Tatz,
I have had faulty PSU take out the CPU, motherboard and memory. So you know they are not as much hatting on the Cheiftech, as they are trying to save you time/money/head aches/computer. If you are stuck with it then so be it, I suggest not over clocking with it. I "would" suggest, if you still have the box and receipt take it back/send it back tell them it will not work or your computer simply died.
Core temp and real temp will not give you true temps like the BIOS does, as suggested try a re seat(make sure your thermal material has a good spot on the CPU). Use a paper towel with 90% alcohol to clean the old compound off, then whip the cooler and the CPU down with a clean dry paper towel. All you need to apply to the CPU is a grain of rice, on the core 2 quads it is suppose to face a certain direction depending on your position. This will ensure "OPTIMAL" thermal transfer of heat and cut down on errors. Here's a great link showing you "how to" 
Arctic Silver, Inc. - Intel® Application Methods

Also note that some CPU'S and coolers are not perfect on there surface, so even the Thermal material you use will effect temps. Many MANY things come into play when you are concerned with temps. You can cut down on some of them, as some extreme enthusiasts have gone as far as sanding down both the Cooler contact surface and the CPU as well. It is a cheap alternative as it only costs time if you have sand paper sitting around the garage. Case cooling comes into effect, a good ventilated case always helps. Ambient temps effect it as well, you can not expect much lower temps than the room the case is in.


----------

